# small buton from AP experiment



## patnor1011 (Mar 13, 2010)

I did small experiment with AP and 100g of low grade pins. Few pictures are located on this thread:
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=6376
Resulting buton was 0.2g and later I have combined that with some powder from few fingers from smoke detector boards. I think that I need to invest in proper camera now...


----------



## Irons (Mar 13, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> I did small experiment with AP and 100g of low grade pins. Few pictures are located on this thread:
> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=6376
> Resulting buton was 0.2g and later I have combined that with some powder from few fingers from smoke detector boards. I think that I need to invest in proper camera now...



Is that one of the Gold Sovereigns from P3M?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 13, 2010)

No that one is half sovereign. I bought full sovereigns. I do not have proper camera so close up pictures are not so good.


----------



## butcher (Mar 13, 2010)

I would save my gold, the picture is fine I can see that pretty gold just fine. :lol:


----------



## qst42know (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy St. Patric's day everyone. :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you...


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2010)

we are all just green with envy today over your gold button.


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 26, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> No that one is half sovereign. I bought full sovereigns. I do not have proper camera so close up pictures are not so good.




Patnor,
For what it's worth... If your camera meets your other needs and you aren't ready to buy a new one, you can usually add a close up feature fairly easily and cheaply. My digital camera is several years old now and nothing special, it's an HP 315 model. Several years ago I bought an add on lens on ebay for taking close-ups. My camera doesn't have any sort of external lens mount but this add on lens just attaches by threading a screw into the hot shoe and it sits out in front of the built-in lens. To focus you just watch the display on the camera and move the camera closer or further away slightly to focus manually. It actually works quite well for what it is. It may be worth checking what such a device for your camera model costs?

Best,
macfixer01


----------

